# Calling Question ? ?



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

Can anyone explain how to flow clucks together ? I can do everything except flow my notes together .....When i try to get excited for the geese and try clucking faster and double clucks....it sounds to me that the notes are just to single sounding...I guess to explain better i mean.....make the call sound like two geese clucked about the same time ......except one started a little ahead of the other.......it kinda sounds like rop,ropdalopt,rotarolop.....do you stutter your tounge at the roof af your mouth or what.....i am using a super mag in arlic and have been blowing it alot every day for about a month.....? Thanks for your help !


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

My advice is to keep on practicing. Your speed on the call (making different sounds come together, or double clucking) will get better with practice. For me I was practicing one day and BOOM! it sounded like its supposed too, and since then its been like riding a bike. ( falling off every once in awhile, of course! :lol: )
Also, When making double clucks or two goose sounds my tongue doesn't drop all the way down to the bottom of my mouth after the first note. And I put more air into the call on the second cluck. You can try experimenting with back pressure too(your hand positions).This is what works for me, but everyones style is different. Just keep on practicing, you'll get it!


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks for the reply....i have learned to break the reed three different ways so far....with my throat.....middle of my tounge....and the end of my tounge............i can cluck using the letters ikk wikk with my throat and tounge center.....but i sound better and faster using the end of my tounge saying toot and then using more air saying twit for my second note...Its just the notes are so single, even when faster.....i guess it takes years of practice.....


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I would recommend video taping yourself so you can play it back and hear where your stumbling. For myself I seem to studdard on the call. I can't get that double kluk to save my life. I am getting closure but dam it has been a long road. As dblkluk said though you just keep going and trying and one day you wake up and your doing it. For me that is the what the short reed goose call was. I was sounding like a party horn and then all of a sudden I was rocking. I still have a ways to go but I get the birds in. No competitions up here but once I get to ND that will probably change and I would like to participate!


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

video taping yourself .....thats a good idea ! ! its really hard to know exactly what you sound like if you dont have someone coaching you....another question ?.....what do you guys say into your call to sound like different birds....i have been trying to break my notes down to each indivisual bird, and practicing each.....then try to put them together.....its very hard for me to get different sounds and stay consistant...thats what i am working on for now....


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I use rrrr-it for the first sound and oo-it for the second with more air, the oo (like shampoo)sound makes it a little higher pitch for me, if I want to go deeper with either sound I use a little more growl like gggrrr-it, more from my gut with less air. I also change my hand positions to create different sounds. Do you have the Super mag mania tape or CD??
Keep on practicing!!


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

No i didn't get it....all i got was a cassette with the supermag......it has altie layam,kelly powers and hunter....talking with tim about calling....they mostley use the same note....and use their hands to change the sounds....i haven't had any luck doing that with out using a different word in the call....


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Words--well I don't know what I am doing wrong but when I say all those words that is what I hear???? So I know my air si coming out of my diaphram because my cheeks don't puff but I measure the amounts of air. Does that make sense???? Maybe I am doing something wrong but I try and try to say all the words and all it ever sounds like is me talking with a goose call in my mouth. :huh:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

fjr, that's the tape I meant. Its not the best instructional tape out there but its better than nothing. 
The part on the tape where Hunter talks about doing his routine in the shower, where he goes kolook kalook, klook. Thats how I vary the words I use in my call, just subtle changes. I just use the rr-it sound.
I might be just confusing you more, but I hope this helps. :beer:


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

How i learned to blow with my diaghram was to first.......without the call in your mouth.....try to make the sound of a truck or motor boat...like when you were little playing with toy trucks.....say berrrrrrrr and vibrate ur lipps when doing so....do this a few times and then stick the call to your lips....you will feel the reed vibrating.....do this a few times and take notice of the reed vibrating....keep doing it in sectiong,,,one berrrrrr after another......now drag the berrrrr out as long as you can until your almost out of air...and then make pretend you are blowing out a match right as soon as you feel out of air and say rete....make sure that you get a strong T at the end and your tounge end is at the roof of your mouth....dont be afraid to put some air into it either....you should be able to break the reed at will anytime you want.....see when the reed is vibrating i found its easier to break....once you figure out that it realy doesnt take a whole lot of air to break it....you know your using your diaghram...


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

dblkluk....your onto what i am talking about exactly ! !....its just no matter what i do i can"t get a huge variation in the two notes i am working on....they just seem to sound the same to me....I guess ill just have to buy a calling video or something.....or maybe pay shawn mann or kevin popo to tech my dumb *** since they are pretty close ! ! LOL....i am the type of person that will not quit on something that i think i can do....maybe ill get it one of these days....thanks for your help !!


----------

